# First litter coming in three days!



## daniel-delarosa (Oct 3, 2011)

Im a first time owner of rabbits and my doe is a first time breeder.  I hear the stories about the first litter usually not making it, but Im hoping for the best!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## AZ Rabbits (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been lucky that most of my first litters have done well. Hopefully yours will too! Just be sure to keep an eye on them the first few days and make sure they don't get yanked out of the nest box while nursing when mama jumps out. If you find them on the wire, put them right back in next to the others to get warmed up. And pull out any dead ones immediately, particularly during the first week or so (they're usually in the corner of the nest box, under the hay/straw/whatever).

I have 4 litters due in 4 days, so mine are right behind yours.


----------



## doubled (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 4, 2011)

Yay!  I have never had problems with my buns' first litters and I am hoping the same for you! What breed?


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Oct 5, 2011)

woodleighcreek said:
			
		

> Yay!  I have never had problems with my buns' first litters and I am hoping the same for you! What breed?


NZ's.  She hasn't made her nest box up yet, she is pooping in the front of it???


----------



## Genipher (Oct 14, 2011)

How did it go? Do you have kits?


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Oct 14, 2011)

She wasn't pregnant after all. rebreeding in the morning.


----------



## Genipher (Oct 14, 2011)

Whoops! Sorry to hear that. Hopefully your doe will be successful this next time. 
I just stuck our does in with the buck (one at a time, of course!) and I'm hoping, hoping, _hoping _they "took". It must be frustrating to have to wait another month to find out if there's going to be kits!


----------

